# f@h gpu client error



## overclocking101 (Nov 26, 2009)

hi i keep gettting this error:folding@home has encountered a serious error on the core and needs to shut down how can i fix this??? and what is causing it?


----------



## hat (Nov 26, 2009)

Maybe you overclocked too far or you got a bum download.


----------



## animal007uk (Nov 26, 2009)

i had the same problem for ages but it was not down to the overclock i had, it seems like cat version's 9.9/9.10's just dont like working with my ati HD4650 where as cats 9.8's and 9.11's work fine when running F@H.

if your using cat 9.9/9.10s i would try a dirrent version first to see if ti helps.


----------



## overclocking101 (Nov 26, 2009)

im using nvidia forceware m8 sorry gotta update my system specs card at stock settings


----------



## animal007uk (Nov 26, 2009)

ahh hehe not sure then m8, i have not used nvidia for ages let alone for folding, hope you get it fixed tho and also if you have overclocked try droping them speeds down a bit as this can still cause probs . 

It could also be the drivers you are using so it might be worth testing diffrent drivers.


----------



## bogmali (Nov 26, 2009)

Post some screen shots bud so we can analyze it better.


----------



## overclocking101 (Nov 28, 2009)

ok well guys thanks for all your help but i figured it out! upon reading that log i saw that it was trying to initialize an ati graphics core then i realized  the data from my old gpu was still in there even though i had updater gpu drivers and reinstalled F@H so i deleted the appdata folder and reinstalled F@H and wahlah! it works better than ever! so for future refrence this is the answer to this problem, maybe they should set up F@H to delete the appdata folder upon uninstalling GPU F@H. thanks again!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 28, 2009)

what nvidia card are you running? 
If i would have seen this thread sooner i could have helped you out. I had the same problem after switching my 3870 to a 8800GT.
btw thanks for folding


----------

